# Best Hip/Joint Supplements? (5 month pup clicking hip)



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

My 5 month old Female has had a slight clicking noise in her right hip as of late. It started out very faint and only happened sparingly.. however it is now a bit more noticeable.

She does not appear to be in pain nor show any signs of discomfort when we play or go out for a walk (on or off lead). She sways from time to time and does have the occasional bunny-hop when running or playing, however I hope this is just occasional puppy behavior.

She is AKC registered however did _not_ come with a health contract nor a hip guarantee. 

I purchased her at 11 weeks. Upon inspection at my local vet he did feel a slight variation in the right hip. The vet could feel a slight click or popping when he rotated her right hip/leg, however he was not overly concerned because it was so faint. He advised to monitor it and let him know if there were any changes. This was in late September.

I have called the vet and am taking her in on Wednesday (Dec. 11th) to have him re-assess. Luckily there is an orthopedic vet practice in my area that specializes in Penn-Hip/OFA X-rays. I was quoted a fair price and plan on getting her X-rayed by Christmas. I am hoping this is just a loose ligament or a weakened muscle in the rear and not HD.

She plays a fair bit off-lead (usually twice a day, 20 mins with frisbee or with my friends 9 month rescue pup). Again, she does not display any signs of discomfort or pain when playing or walking. I typically walk her once a day.

I have heard Ester-C is good for dogs and fish oil works well for the joints. Any brands recommended? Thanks!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I first had Zelda on Glyco-flex 2.
She is now on Cosequin DS, as my Vet said it is better because the glyo-flex 2 doesn't have Chondroitin, which is very important. But maybe your Vet will think otherwise. *Cosequin DS *is more expensive, but i do believe it is working on my dog.
Here you can compare three different kinds: Compare Cosequin DS Plus MSM to Glyco-Flex II to Glyco-Flex III

Also start with *fish oil*. Depends the weight of your dog, but Zelda gets 1000mg a day. But i believe people go from 800mg-1500mg. Depends the weight. When you go into the Vet, ask him how much he advice's, fish oil has many great benefits, including for joints.
For brands, any fish oil works well as long as its the right kind-which your Vet will explain to you when you ask. It needs to have omega 3 fatty acid and dha. But you can use human fish oil. The fish oil i use with my dog is [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nutramax-Welactin-Canine-Softgel-Caps/dp/B001L1BM2W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386616457&sr=8-2&keywords=fish+oil+and+mint+for+dogs[/ame]

I like it because it has a minty smell, and it has high proportions of the omega and dha. But there are probably better brands out there too! Just keep researching and ask your Vet.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Symptoms sound like my Lola, when she was around 9mo I noticed clicking in her hips, could hear it and feel it when I put my hand on her hips and commanded a change in position. She bunny hopped sometimes (still does) and didn't indicate any pain, she also sways when walks, had her xrayed and she has HD, score of 38 and is pretty much even on both hips.

To manage, when she was initially diagnosed I gave her Glyde GLYDE® FOR DOGS and she did really well on this. Now I give her human glucosamine & chondrotin capsules, however recently I have noticed her reluctance in walking a little bit so I have ordered some Glyde and will put her back on this. I also don't allow her to jump, I don't throw balls where she will run at a million miles an hour and then stop suddenly to get the ball - just gentle exercise such as walking and trotting.

Good luck on the xray and any product with glucosamine, chondrotin and also green lipped muscle is really good for joints and cartilage.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> I first had Zelda on Glyco-flex 2.
> She is now on Cosequin DS, as my Vet said it is better because the glyo-flex 2 doesn't have Chondroitin, which is very important. But maybe your Vet will think otherwise. *Cosequin DS *is more expensive, but i do believe it is working on my dog.
> Here you can compare three different kinds: Compare Cosequin DS Plus MSM to Glyco-Flex II to Glyco-Flex III
> 
> ...





Harry and Lola said:


> Symptoms sound like my Lola, when she was around 9mo I noticed clicking in her hips, could hear it and feel it when I put my hand on her hips and commanded a change in position. She bunny hopped sometimes (still does) and didn't indicate any pain, she also sways when walks, had her xrayed and she has HD, score of 38 and is pretty much even on both hips.
> 
> To manage, when she was initially diagnosed I gave her Glyde GLYDE® FOR DOGS and she did really well on this. Now I give her human glucosamine & chondrotin capsules, however recently I have noticed her reluctance in walking a little bit so I have ordered some Glyde and will put her back on this. I also don't allow her to jump, I don't throw balls where she will run at a million miles an hour and then stop suddenly to get the ball - just gentle exercise such as walking and trotting.
> 
> Good luck on the xray and any product with glucosamine, chondrotin and also green lipped muscle is really good for joints and cartilage.


Thank you!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf is on Glyco-Flex II and Grizzly Salmon oil.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

clearcreekranch said:


> Wolf is on Glyco-Flex II and Grizzly Salmon oil.


Thank you!


----------

